# Pool Filter Sand on top of Tropica Substrate



## tat (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello,

Can I have a fertile Substract, e.g. Tropica Plant Growth, on the bottom, and on top, pool filter sand, without the risk of sand going down and get mixed?

According to my local fishshop, I can haveTropica Plant Growth as bottom layer, just enough to cover the botom, something like 1 cm.
On top of that, as much sand as possible, around 6 or 7 cms of pool filter sand.

I will setup a 80G tank, with swords, vallisnerias, cryptos. 

What you think?

Thanks


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Based on the experience of NPT which I have garden soil at the bottom and sand on top, usually they remain not mixed up if you don't mess with them (i.e. digging, planting and unplanting, etc). However, when you're tearing down the tank, it's hard to separate them. In my personal opinion, it's almost impossible to keep them separated, unless you have "super patience" and "super careful" abilities...you probably need the skill of extracting landmine.... haha.


----------



## tat (Apr 10, 2011)

Well..... I am far way from being ultra patience or careful.
But, this fertile substrate I mentioned has a really low granulometry, it's almost dust. I am also adding lots of sand on top of it.
So I was expecting to avoid all the mess.
Maybe I am wrong.....


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

If you have some sample of the soil and sand, I would suggest that you take some of them and test them out in a small bottle/jar to see with your own eyes what will happen. Then decide whether they fit your need. This is the similar technique we use to test garden soil for el natural/NPT. In your case, you add Tropica Plant Growth followed by pool filter sand. When filling up with water, be careful not to stir up everything. You can use a piece of plastic bag to block the soil/sand, then gently pour the water in slowly. Leave it for 24 hours and see what happens.

Good luck


----------

